# Can't set up Xerox 3119 as printer/scanner via libusb

## y444wn

Hello,

I've spent a few hours now trying to get my Xerox Workcentre 3119 to work.

First off, I managed to achieve the printing function (thanks to this - by the way, that Samsung driver link does not work any more). But that article unfortunately doesn't address setting up a scanner and that's where I ran into problems.

I seem to have a problem similar to many others here on this forum:

```
xxx ~ # sane-find-scanner -q

found USB scanner (vendor=0x0924 [Xerox], product=0x4265 [WorkCentre 3119 Series]) at libusb:001:003
```

```
xxx ~ # scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. yada yada yada
```

Note that I am doing all this as a root, so there shouldn't be problem with permissions. I've tried exploring many options such as reading this (the entire page), trying to follow this, this, this, and digged thru good portion of this FAQ.

I could also note that my printer/scanner is oficially supported (according to this) which is probably addressed in this little article suggesting that I add some configuration directives here and there. Since I am kinda n00bie in this - when you alter udev config, is it necessary to reboot for changes to take effect?

If anyone can help me here, I'd be happy (getting a lil' bit desperate here since it's been about 8 hours since I started to convince my xeroxbox to work with gentoo :))

::EDIT::

I take my previous statement back. Seems that printing is troublesome too. Test page works just fine, but when I tried to print PDF via Samba, following error occured (from /var/log/cups/error_log):

```

...

E [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] [Job 4] Failed to load the PPM image

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] Discarding unused job-progress event...

E [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] PID 418 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungspl) stopped with status 3!

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] PID 420 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb) exited with no errors.

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] [Job 4] Copying page 2...

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] [Job 4] pagew = 570.0, pagel = 817.0

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] [Job 4] bboxx = 0, bboxy = 0, bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] [Job 4] PageLeft = 12.5, PageRight = 582.5

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] [Job 4] PageTop = 829.5, PageBottom = 12.5

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] [Job 4] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] [Job 4] GPL Ghostscript 8.71: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] [Job 4] Wrote 2 pages...

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] PID 417 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] [Job 4] File 0 is complete.

E [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] [Job 4] Job stopped due to filter errors.

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [30/Jun/2010:20:35:51 +0200] Discarding unused job-stopped event...

```

----------

## chithanh

I would recommend to stay away from the Samsung proprietary driver. In my experience it causes nothing but headache.

The scanner part of the Xerox 3119 is supported by the sane xerox_mfp backend (you may need to install sane-backends from ~arch, with SANE_BACKENDS="xerox_mfp").

The printer part of the Xerox 3119 is supported by the splix driver (again, using the ~arch package may be necessary).

----------

## y444wn

Thank you for your reply.

I'll start with printing (since it's more important to me). Well I've tried Splix before and I ended up with a long list of "Xerox Phaser XXXX" model drivers in the driver selection dialogue in web administration of CUPS. Is there anything I need to set in Splix for it to properly detect&offer proper Xerox 3119 drivers?

----------

## y444wn

While I am pending on the printing function, I did some poking around the scanner. I re-emerged sane-backends with SANE_BACKENDS="xerox_mfp" and still no luck.

What should my /etc/sane.d/dll.conf and /etc/sane.d/xerox_wc3119.dll.conf look like? Because both of them have loads of scanners (brands) in them and it doesn't seem any of the addresses my Xerox in particular.

::EDIT::

Also, I was updating some packages, ran revdep-rebuild, and it showed this:

```
 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 32% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/slpr (requires libXext.so.6

libX11.so.6)

[ 40% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsunggdi (requires libXext.so.6

libX11.so.6)

 *   broken /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsungpcl (requires libXext.so.6

libX11.so.6)

 *   broken /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsungspl (requires libXext.so.6

libX11.so.6)

[ 69% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libqt-mt.samsung-mfp.so.3.0.4 (requires libICE.so.6

libSM.so.6

libXext.so.6

libXrender.so.1

libX11.so.6)

[ 100% ]

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/bin/slpr not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/bin/slpr -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsunggdi not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsunggdi -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsungpcl not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsungpcl -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsungspl not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsungspl -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/libqt-mt.samsung-mfp.so.3.0.4 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/libqt-mt.samsung-mfp.so.3.0.4 -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr
```

Is it possible that drivers are OK but they just require some library which I don't/can't have installed?

----------

## chithanh

These revdep-rebuild messages come because you have installed software outside portage. Doing so is strongly discouraged as it can break your system, at the least turn your system into an unsupportable state.

----------

## y444wn

I guess that is most probably the outcome of Samsung proprietary driver being installed (according to that sticky thread from this forum I linked before). I tried to run uninstall.sh for that driver but that didn't seem to help. What are my options now? Is it possible to delete those files manually? (Since they only should be associated with that Samsung proprietary driver.)

----------

## y444wn

OK, here's a bit of progress.

1) I managed to get printing working, I just needed to install splix 2.x (which was masked by ~arch, as you suggested, thank you).

2) I also installed newest version of sane-backends (again, with ~arch), but here the problem persists (i.e. the same situation as described in the first post).

Regarding those broken packages, I can see now that manually installing them was a mistake. What is the safest way to remove them (or what keyword I am looking for at google)?

----------

